
Meet Toscanini, a Minority Report Interface on the Cheap - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/techspecs/26028/
======
TamDenholm
I was expecting another kinect story. Still cool though. I know the minority
report interface with a kinect is only a matter of time though.

